# Suggest a budget multimedia laptop for ~25k.



## TheFallenLord (Nov 9, 2015)

Guys, I'm moving out of home and won't be able to see my desktop for a while.  So, I need quick suggestions for a budget laptop to use for the duration I'm away from my desktop. 


1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
*- INR 25,000 (stretchable to 26-27k if it's really worth it, but won't go higher than that). Please try to keep it as close to 25k as possible as I'm very tight on budget right now.*


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen
*- 14"+, preferably 15.6 inch.*


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
*- Must be able to play Blu-ray (I mean full Blu-ray/Remux with untouched A/V, not Blu-ray rips) movies smoothly. Other than that it'll be mostly used for Office, Browsing, and may be some light gaming as well, say some point-n-click adventure game (i.e. no graphically intensive games will be played). And yeah, I'll be running Win 10 64-bit Enterprise/Pro.*

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
*- Nope*


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: *I'd prefer reputed brands like HP, Dell, Lenovo, Acer, etc.*
b. Dislike: *N/A*


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) )
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) )
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) )
*- I'm open to purchasing online but please suggest as many as possible as I'd like to have options at my disposal in case I decide to buy from some local retailer.*

Thanks in advance and HAPPY DIWALI everybody!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 9, 2015)

You're asking too much for a 25k laptop.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You're asking too much for a 25k laptop.



Sorry, I don't get it. What's "too much" here? Can you be a little more specific?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 9, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> Sorry, I don't get it. What's "too much" here? Can you be a little more specific?



This:


> *Must be able to play Blu-ray (I mean full Blu-ray/Remux with untouched A/V, not Blu-ray rips) movies smoothly*



The processor needs to be powerful (atleast an i3) for that.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> This:
> 
> 
> The processor needs to be powerful (atleast an i3) for that.



There are laptops available online within my budget which have a Core i3/APU Quad Core A6/A8. 
For ex. 
*www.flipkart.com/hp-15-af006ax-notebook-apu-quad-core-a8-4gb-500gb-free-dos-2gb-graph-m9v38pa/p/itme7u2j6s9whnz4?pid=COME7U2JDZNNYFYH&al=%2FTzpUG4T6yIQFR%2BZPoUp%2BMldugMWZuE75aUsiwTbcEP%2Flj%2BXw1UzdVhf%2Ft8UwFkhNWKYEo%2FtPtk%3D&ref=L%3A-5052657501034888062&srno=b_13/Buy HP 15-AF006AX 15.6-inch Laptop (AMD A8-7410/4GB/500GB/2GB Graphics/DOS), Turbo Silver Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

*www.flipkart.com/hp-15-ac170tu-p6l83pa-acj-core-i3-5th-gen-4-gb-ddr3-500-hdd-free-dos-notebook/p/itmebbdzhc3npfhg?pid=COMEBBDZUTTFJ78F&al=%2FTzpUG4T6yIQFR%2BZPoUp%2BMldugMWZuE75aUsiwTbcEMkQT%2BGnwV9%2FQw37CzdKqKMLLLvhttzbIU%3D&ref=L%3A-5052657501034888062&srno=b_15


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 9, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> There are laptops available online within my budget which have a Core i3/APU Quad Core A6/A8.
> For ex.
> *www.flipkart.com/hp-15-af006ax-notebook-apu-quad-core-a8-4gb-500gb-free-dos-2gb-graph-m9v38pa/p/itme7u2j6s9whnz4?pid=COME7U2JDZNNYFYH&al=%2FTzpUG4T6yIQFR%2BZPoUp%2BMldugMWZuE75aUsiwTbcEP%2Flj%2BXw1UzdVhf%2Ft8UwFkhNWKYEo%2FtPtk%3D&ref=L%3A-5052657501034888062&srno=b_13/Buy HP 15-AF006AX 15.6-inch Laptop (AMD A8-7410/4GB/500GB/2GB Graphics/DOS), Turbo Silver Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/hp-15-ac170tu-p6l83pa-acj-core-i3-5th-gen-4-gb-ddr3-500-hdd-free-dos-notebook/p/itmebbdzhc3npfhg?pid=COMEBBDZUTTFJ78F&al=%2FTzpUG4T6yIQFR%2BZPoUp%2BMldugMWZuE75aUsiwTbcEMkQT%2BGnwV9%2FQw37CzdKqKMLLLvhttzbIU%3D&ref=L%3A-5052657501034888062&srno=b_15



A8 or i3 should suffice your requirements. When buying just make sure the laptop has atleast 4GB RAM & 500 GB HDD

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> You're asking too much for a 25k laptop.



Blu-ray has 1080p not 4K, so a 25k laptop can handle that


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 9, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Blu-ray has 1080p not 4K, so a 25k laptop can handle that


What's the point in watching a 1080p Blu-ray movie on a 720p screen?


----------



## rj27 (Nov 9, 2015)

^^1080p rip will be sharper than the comparative 720p rip on the same screen.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What's the point in watching a 1080p Blu-ray movie on a 720p screen?



I could tell the difference b/w an untouched Blu-ray and a Blu-ray rip even on a tablet, believe me. And since I'm a videophile (at least I think so), any sort of excess noise, macro/microblocking, banding, crush, loss in detail, etc. (problems that come with a Blu-ray rip) turns me off. So, no matter what the screen size is I always prefer untouched Blu-ray prints over 720p/1080p rips which most people seem to be satisfied with because 90% of the people can't tell a difference (telling from experience), which I find a bit strange but then I realize that even if they could, not everyone has the patience to wait for a 30 GB movie to finish downloading. So, I don't blame you or anyone who couldn't see the point in watching a Blu-ray on a laptop screen. Please forgive me if I sound harsh. I mean no offence. I'm just tired of explaining this over & over to people and they still can't seem to understand, which is very frustrating.

Back on topic. I'd really appreciate if someone has some suggestions to make based on my requirements. I've also posted links to a couple of laptops that I found online in a post above, so please check them out as well and let me know what you think. Also if you have something better to suggest then please do so as I'd prefer first hand suggestions over random reviews.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What's the point in watching a 1080p Blu-ray movie on a 720p screen?



Ya, thats true....

- - - Updated - - -



TheFallenLord said:


> *I could tell the difference b/w an untouched Blu-ray and a Blu-ray rip even on a tablet, believe me.*
> 
> Back on topic. I'd really appreciate if someone has some suggestions to make based on my requirements. I've also posted links to a couple of laptops that I found online in a post above, so please check them out as well and let me know what you think. Also if you have something better to suggest then please do so as I'd prefer first hand suggestions over random reviews.



I believe you but still SaiyanGoku has got a point...

You won't see much difference between a 720p & 1080p files with 768p resolution screen. So even if you download untouched movies, 720p is sufficient for you...

Those laptops you mentioned are good for you

My laptop has a 1080p screen but while watching videos, I can't spot much difference between same 1080p & 4K videos (except for higher CPU usage in latter)


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 10, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Ya, thats true....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Well, like I said in my previous post, 90% of the people can't tell the difference and it's okay, but I can and believe it or not, the difference is huge. And the resolution is a secondary factor. A 1080p Blu-ray with untouched A/V will look way better than a 4k rip on any screen size, for that matter. And there's nothing like a 720p untouched movie. Never heard of a 720p Blu-ray. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 10, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> Well, like I said in my previous post, 90% of the people can't tell the difference and it's okay, but I can and believe it or not, the difference is huge. And the resolution is a secondary factor. A 1080p Blu-ray with untouched A/V will look way better than a 4k rip on any screen size, for that matter. And there's nothing like a 720p untouched movie. Never heard of a 720p Blu-ray. Correct me if I'm wrong.



I know about untouched ones.... I know that the bitrates are low in rips compared to untouched ones. As far as 720p ones are concerned, they are modified a bit, resolution down to 720p without much loss of quality (its still better than ripped ones). Blu ray discs have 1080p resolution as far as I know

Anyways I'm sure that i3 or A8 should handle 1080p videos.... Even those having high bitrates
Those laptops you mentioned should be sufficient


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 10, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Anyways I'm sure that i3 or A8 should handle 1080p videos.... Even those having high bitrates
> Those laptops you mentioned should be sufficient



Okay, which one of these combos below should provide better overall performance, in your opinion?

A8 + 4 GB RAM + Radeon R5 M330

or

i3 (5th gen) + 4 GB RAM + Intel HD 5500

I'm leaning towards the first one because I think the AMD IG should perform better than Intel IG and also it's slightly cheaper.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 11, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> Okay, which one of these combos below should provide better overall performance, in your opinion?
> 
> A8 + 4 GB RAM + Radeon R5 M330
> 
> ...



Based on benchmarks AMD one has slightly better GPU but Intel one has much better CPU

I'll say go with i3 5th gen


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 11, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Based on benchmarks AMD one has slightly better GPU but Intel one has much better CPU
> 
> I'll say go with i3 5th gen



All right, Thanks.


----------

